
Automatic Generation of Text Extraction Patterns from Examples – Video Tutorial - mimmuz
http://regex.inginf.units.it/demo.html
======
marmarch
I was looking for something similar years ago. Very interesting indeed. I have
done few searches and I find out that they have released the engine code
[https://github.com/MaLeLabTs/RegexGenerator](https://github.com/MaLeLabTs/RegexGenerator)

